# Lactation Counseling Advice



## JosephGar (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello everyone. My doctors just handed me a file filled with members that have received breast feeding consults from an MA here that is now a certified lactation counselor. I work at a Pediatrician's office so the children are registered not the mother. I was going to bill out under the mother instead of the child as it was the mother that was actually seen. I would use the CPT code 98960 (Education and training for patient self-management by a qualified non-physician health care professional using a standardized curriculum, face-to-face with the patient (could include caregiver/family), each 30 minutes) with a Dx of 779.31 (which was given to me by the MA/Counselor). 

My question is: is this the correct manner of coding and can I send this under the child's account instead of the mothers?

I would appreciate your advice. Thank you.


----------



## pineapplelvr (Apr 16, 2013)

we bill in under the mother but with a dx of V24.1 because they don't always have feeing problems.... hope that helps.


----------



## airart (Apr 16, 2013)

*Info on Lactation Counseling*

Here is a link on Lactation Services I found online.  A document from Department of Health and Human Services, (CMS) on Medicaid, Coverage of Lactation Services.

(Link: http://www.medicaid.gov/Medicaid-CH...ds/Lactation_Services_IssueBrief_01102012.pdf)

The following provides examples of different codes that States use for billing and receiving federal matching funds for coverage of lactation services: 

Lactation Consultation (face-to-face visit), HCPCS code S9443 
Postpartum Care and Examination of Lactating Mother, ICD-9 code V24.1 
Manual Breast Pump purchase, CPT Code E0602 
Hospital Grade Electric Breast Pump rental, CPT Code E0604 
Individual Electric Breast Pump purchase, CPT Code E0603


----------

